# Trail cam recommendations



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm looking for opinions on a good camera for around $100 a piece.. I've got several cheaper ones that aren't to reliable and want to try and upgrade some.. I've had good luck with moultrie in the past and was maybe looking at going back 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

My moultries are eight years old and still take better pictures and more pics than the newer ( can’t remember what brand they are) ones the Mrs got for me as a gift. I even put them side by side and the moultries took more pics. Haven’t had many to compare to but I wouldn’t hesitate to buy a moultries again


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Same here I had an older one that finally quit after 10 years it would last a year at a time and took good pictures without a bunch of false ones 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Yep at that price restriction stick with moultrie. I run a few moultrie cameras but mostly Cuddebacks. For the price they are good cameras.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

What cuddle backs do you use. I'm not opposed to a little more but not spending an arm and a leg I'm not looking to hang a picture on the wall just want to count points on a buck lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

jmyers8 said:


> Same here I had an older one that finally quit after 10 years it would last a year at a time and took good pictures without a bunch of false ones
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Moultries


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

jmyers8 said:


> What cuddle backs do you use. I'm not opposed to a little more but not spending an arm and a leg I'm not looking to hang a picture on the wall just want to count points on a buck lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I have several from over the years. Some are not made anymore but one of my favorites is the “20 megapixel ir”. Very good pics. The only drawback on that camera is nighttime moving pics can be blurry. Setup over feeders, mineral blocks or field edges are no problem tho.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

I bought some brownings last year. I am very impressed with them good very clear pictures and the batteries are still at 75% since last November. Not exactly sure on the number of pics but the last time I checked it the one had over 3500 pics on it since I had checked it the last time. Cuddybacks are also good. IMO


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

What model browning I had some I wasnt very impressed with

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Primos Prof Cam 03. Have a couple of them for the last couple of years. Take great pictures, easy to use, never had one fail yet.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Exodus


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Exodus

5 year warranty

And if its stolen you get 50% off new one.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I’ll third the Exodus recommendation. They are a little more but the quality is pretty darn good. I have one from 2015 and the latch just broke. I just got off the phone with the company and a new latch is being shipped today. Hard to beat that kind of service.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I run Moultrie and Wildgame Innovations. In fact, my WI camera is cheaper and takes better pictures, but it's low glow where as my moultrie is no glow. I prefer no glow on public land. Any kind of a light on a camera shows up to another person like a beacon in low light.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Does anyone use Meidase trail camaras. Are they legit with their prices and reviews I see. I always had Moultries but have 2 M-888i that after 3 years I get message on both it dies not read the chip.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

island troller said:


> Does anyone use Meidase trail camaras. Are they legit with their prices and reviews I see. I always had Moultries but have 2 M-888i that after 3 years I get message on both it dies not read the chip.


My kid got two of the WOSODA Trail Game Cameras. They seem to work pretty good. Only been out a month though. they take good video.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I have two Exodus and two Wild Innovations. 

I do video on the Exodus and stills on the WI. 

Both are VERY easy to use, except when I forget to change the clock for daylight savings.

Im happy with both.


----------

